# cichlids in planted tanks



## biofish (Jan 4, 2007)

just wondering... what species' of cichlids have a naturally planted habitat and would do well in a more densely planted tank?


----------



## moon (Mar 11, 2006)

Discus, angels, keyholes, rams and most Apistogrammas.


----------



## nightowl1350 (Mar 19, 2006)

That would be most South American cichlids.....many forget angels, discus and rams are cichlids. Just wait till you get a pair and they start to fight, then you will remember they are cichlids.

I would think Kribs would do well in a planted tank as well.


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

ahhh Kribs... <3 

I am a big fan of them...I dont get to see them often in a planted tank. That would be quite nice.


----------



## moon (Mar 11, 2006)

Kribs are known to dig. The fish I mentioned do not dig. That's the only difference.


----------



## nightowl1350 (Mar 19, 2006)

Can't say my kribs were diggers, but that was about 15 years ago so maybe I just didn't notice...only had plastic plants so it wasn't a problem.


----------

